# Permanent Bans review board reinstated.



## Kompromat

After a lengthy debate, we have decided to clean up the forum from members whom we have noted for bringing forum's posting standards down by trolling and other methods.

We have reinstated the Permanent bans review board which will consist of PDF's mod team. We will only target those members who have not displayed any posting improvement despite our tolerance.

Any decision made will be a team decision which wouldn't be reversed. Members who will be removed from the forum can be banned before a review and will be notified. If the decision to revoke their ban is made, they'll be given a final chance.

We are also going to introduce a section ban tool for our team. It will allow us to restrict members who only troll in a specific section. Our goal still remains to conduct a fair debate. Banning will still remain a measure of final resort. Members who'd display improvement will be fairly treated and even rewarded.

We expect your cooperation.

Horus from PDF team.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
28


----------



## Armstrong

Sh*t - Now I'm done for !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Great news for the well being of this forum. 

There are plenty of members who are actually *aiming* to have the highest number of negative ratings possible, and they openly declare this as their goal as well.

And to that end they lower themselves to the lowest level a human being could possibly sink, like the Indian member @sarthak (currently banned) was cheering for terrorists in Xinjiang to butcher as many "yellow Chinese civilians/children" as they possibly could, not to mention abhorrent and constant racism by using the word "chink" over and over again.

Then following up by laughing at the mass rapes and human experimentation conducted by the Imperial Japanese Army in Nanjing during WW2.

If there was a way, he could advocate terrorist groups to repeat Nanjing while butchering as many "dirty yellow chinks" as possible, no doubt he would be the pioneer.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Donatello

Good. For trolls, issue a polite and firm warning. Then ban them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

And MANY started trolling here too!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyxmt

OK friends It was nice knowing you all, seems like I will be banned soon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Phoenix89

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Administrators do not troll, by your post history it is clear who the troll really is.


 

By all means thats not true, Admin and creator of this thread openly trolls. Check that " Mad dog.." thread, there are countless instances where I have seen him talking pointless and absured things. Comparing Indian Prime minister as terrorist and what not.

To be Honest you should check his post history.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Phoenix89 said:


> By all means thats not true, Admin and creator of this thread openly trolls. Check that " Mad dog.." thread, there are countless instances where I have seen him talking pointless and absured things. Comparing Indian Prime minister as terrorist and what not.
> 
> To be Honest you should check his post history.



You are wrong.

Horus is probably one of the best members here, to be honest I was not a fan of the site administration before he joined it, but after he joined it I have been one of their biggest supporters.



Phoenix89 said:


> By all means thats not true, Admin and creator of this thread openly trolls. Check that " Mad dog.." thread, there are countless instances where I have seen him talking pointless and absured things. Comparing Indian Prime minister as terrorist and what not.
> 
> To be Honest you should check his post history.



Every international media source, when writing about Modi will mention the Gujarat riots.

Who's fault is that? It was Indians (especially Congress supporters) who connected the name Modi to that, and from India it spread to the rest of the world. You can hardly blame Horus for the fact that Indians themselves have made it so no one in the world can say the name Modi without thinking of the Gujarat riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

Horus said:


> After a lengthy debate, we have decided to clean up the forum from members whom we have noted for bringing forum's posting standards down by trolling and other methods.
> 
> We have reinstated the Permanent bans board which will consist of PDF's mod team. We will only target those members who have not displayed any posting improvement despite our tolerence.
> 
> Any decision made will be a team decision which wouldn't be reversed. Members who will be removed from the forum can be banned before a review and will be notified. If the decision to revoke their ban is made, they'll be given a final chance.
> 
> We are also going to introduce a section ban tool for our team. It will allow us to restrict members who only troll in a specific section. Our goal still remains to conduct a fair debate. Banning will still remain a measure of final resort. Members who'd display improvement will be fairly treated and even rewarded.
> 
> We expect your cooperation.
> 
> Horus from PDF team.



A welcome decision, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mercenary

Can we have a list of the members who have been banned.

Sometimes I do wonder what happened to certain members until I realize they have been banned.


----------



## Cat Shannon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Horus is probably one of the best members here, to be honest I was not a fan of the site administration before he joined it, but after he joined it I have been one of their biggest supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> Every international media source, when writing about Modi will mention the Gujarat riots.
> 
> Who's fault is that? It was Indians (especially Congress supporters) who connected the name Modi to that, and from India it spread to the rest of the world. You can hardly blame Horus for the fact that Indians themselves have made it so no one in the world can say the name Modi without thinking of the Gujarat riots.



such can be said about china and the tiananmen massacre...should we mention mao's forced famines and a countryns leadership rolling tanks over its students everytime china comes up for discussion...

a** kissing can only do so much mr. Think Tank. thanks for the -ve rating though. your rating proved my point beyond discussion. I thank you for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Cat Shannon said:


> such can be said about china and the tiananmen massacre...should we mention mao's forced famines and a countryns leadership rolling tanks over its students everytime china comes up for discussion...
> 
> a** kissing can only do so much mr. Think Tank. thanks for the -ve rating though. your rating proved my point beyond discussion. I thank you for that.



You guys DO say that all the time.

The difference is that we did not elect our leadership, so we are not responsible for what they have done or will do. The Chinese people are innocent.

Whereas the Indian people, with full knowledge of his crimes, voluntarily elected a mass murderer to be their leader. So they are responsible for what he has done, and what he will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cat Shannon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You guys DO say that all the time.
> 
> The difference is that we did not elect our leadership, so we are not responsible for what they have done or will do. The Chinese people are innocent.
> 
> Whereas the Indian people, with full knowledge of his crimes, voluntarily elected a mass murderer to be their leader. So they are responsible for what he has done, and what he will do.



we all know what chinese people approve of when they clashed with uighurs in riots and slaughetered innocent muslims.


it's called a democracy. it consists of elections involving candidates scrutinised over time and openness. i know...it's weird. but then we are like that only.

indian people aren't slaves. I can't honestly say the same about the mainlander chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Cat Shannon said:


> we all know what chinese people approve of when they clashed with uighurs in riots and slaughetered innocent muslims.
> 
> 
> it's called a democracy. it consists of elections involving candidates scrutinised over time and openness. i know...it's weird. but then we are like that only.



Yes and you voluntarily elected a mass murderer.

Well done. 



Cat Shannon said:


> indian people aren't slaves.



Actually India statistically has the most slaves in the world:

India has more slaves than any other country - Economic Times

That's not even counting the caste system.

@Horus check out this new Indian troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sugarcane

@Horus Can we have some kind of questioner on sign up to evaluate smartness?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

I would recommend this Indian member with his history of infractions and his most recent comment outed as a terrorist sympathizer and a racist.



> RIP to these brave ulghurs. May they rise and teach a good lesson to the vile Hans. They have the same blood as Genghis Khan and the Mongols who spanked the Chinese very hard back in the day. They killed 10 today ,hundred will be born tomorrow to fight the domination of the yellow man.
> Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un. Allah Akbar!
> 
> Source: Chinese Government Does Not Tolerate Muslim Jihad, Executes 13 Terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

FreedomforKashmir said:


> It's been long, have not gossiped with you. So how is the training of IIT'ians or NASA Scientists or Engineering students from reputed UNI's going under your guidance. Arsa guzar gaya aap jaise phenku nahi mila. Kuch naya sunao aaj.



@FreedomforKashmir

You played a nice game today little boy. Too bad, you see when rats come crawling out of their holes, they forget to look up at the nasty giants who like to stomp the poor rats to death.

Use a strong network of proxies/VPN next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Phoenix89 said:


> Comparing Indian Prime minister as terrorist and what not.
> 
> To be Honest you should check his post history.


well thats something many people will agree. before him becoming PM he was banned from travelling to USA. says a lot doesnt it? after all its a matter of opinion. just like you guys have generally about us Pakistanis 
no love lost there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

@Horus great great initiative. Somehow, I believe that PDF rules are not applied diligently. I hope this rule would be followed Religiously by You and Your Team. Insha Allah, it's going to crub trolling & increase the posts standard. Poka!!!. 



Jungibaaz said:


> @FreedomforKashmir
> 
> You played a nice game today little boy. Too bad, you see when rats come crawling out of their holes, they forget to look up at the nasty giants who like to stomp the poor rats to death.
> 
> Use a a strong network of proxies/VPN next time.



Brother, what's his original ID? Just Curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

levina said:


> Boy??? His???
> Lol are you sure??
> Some home work's to be done.
> @Jungibaaz you had once exposed that member if you remember.
> 
> I can give you atleast 4 ids of that member and many more created just to troll and sully other members here.
> I'm surprised that the system here has not been able to nip it in bud. Such low life trolls create suicide troll ids and -ve ratings and warnings dont bother 'em.
> Why cant the system track the IPs and stop such trolls from creating more ids ?? or is there such a system which can do it?
> 
> i can give you names of atleast 4 members who regularly create new troll ids when one of their id gets banned.



Please provide, would be happy to give permanent bans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

WebMaster said:


> Please provide, would be happy to give permanent bans.



Already done. Check my message. 

Thanks @levina!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Stick to the Topic*


----------



## WikiLeaks 15

People who had been Banned can be reconsider again, ?? if given a chance ??


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> *Stick to the Topic*


Biggest problem is mods are not much active or are in sleeping mode it seems many threads and posts are reported but it seems every one is too busy from attacking Islam and other threads and posts and nothing is done about it @Horus @Oscar @Fulcrum15 @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Manticore


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Zarvan said:


> Biggest problem is mods are not much active or are in sleeping mode it seems many threads and posts are reported but it seems every one is too busy from attacking Islam and other threads and posts and nothing is done about it @Horus @Oscar @Fulcrum15 @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Manticore



You can mention some Think Tanks as well, if we give a post enough negative ratings then it will be removed from sight.

Moderators can't always be online, so that we might be able to give a temporary solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

We soon will be adding extra moderation features.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Good.

Can anyone ban those who resort to personal attacks too and also freely call Pakistan and Islam and Pakistani army as "terrorist" also those who come up with fake claims of 72 huris and all without backing their claims and thus abuse Islam.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Spring Onion said:


> Good.
> 
> Can anyone ban those who resort to personal attacks too and also freely call Pakistan and Islam and Pakistani army as "terrorist" also those who come up with fake claims of 72 huris and all without backing their claims and thus abuse Islam.
> 
> Thanks in advance



We are trying to clean up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Horus said:


> We are trying to clean up.



Love your signature can i use it somewhere?


----------



## Kompromat

Spring Onion said:


> Love your signature can i use it somewhere?



Hehe - Sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## narcon

Horus said:


> After a lengthy debate, we have decided to clean up the forum from members whom we have noted for bringing forum's posting standards down by trolling and other methods.
> 
> We have reinstated the Permanent bans review board which will consist of PDF's mod team. We will only target those members who have not displayed any posting improvement despite our tolerance.
> 
> Any decision made will be a team decision which wouldn't be reversed. Members who will be removed from the forum can be banned before a review and will be notified. If the decision to revoke their ban is made, they'll be given a final chance.
> 
> We are also going to introduce a section ban tool for our team. It will allow us to restrict members who only troll in a specific section. Our goal still remains to conduct a fair debate. Banning will still remain a measure of final resort. Members who'd display improvement will be fairly treated and even rewarded.
> 
> We expect your cooperation.
> 
> Horus from PDF team.




Can you define a permanent ban?
How does it work?
You mean to say people won't be able to come back with different IDs?
So how you are gonna do it?
Please explain.


----------



## Kompromat

narcon said:


> Can you define a permanent ban?
> How does it work?
> You mean to say people won't be able to come back with different IDs?
> So how you are gonna do it?
> Please explain.



Once a member is permanent banned, their posting rights are permanently revoked. 
If they come back with other IDs, its quite easy to tace them down and ban them again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

Horus said:


> Once a member is permanent banned, their posting rights are permanently revoked.
> If they come back with other IDs, its quite easy to tace them down and ban them again.



How?


----------



## SamantK

Irfan Baloch said:


> well thats something many people will agree. before him becoming PM he was banned from travelling to USA. says a lot doesnt it? after all its a matter of opinion. just like you guys have generally about us Pakistanis
> no love lost there


 
 So if US bans him he becomes a terrorist, that does say a lot about those who have this opinion. 
Why mention it explicitly as a rule? Remove it from the rules (esp for the head of states), after all who wouldn't love one less rule


----------



## Kompromat

narcon said:


> How?



Comes up on the system.


----------



## narcon

Horus said:


> Comes up on the system.



You mean his/her IP address?


----------



## Kompromat

narcon said:


> You mean his/her IP address?



Not just IP scans.


----------



## narcon

Horus said:


> Not just IP scans.



I doubt whether in today's world of VPNs you will find his/her correct IP....


----------



## haman10

Horus said:


> Not just IP scans.


well , mate i am a moderator on an iranian forum and i can assure all the trolls here that they can't come back with another ID because of the IP check .....

but if they use another IP (Ex. their office instead of home) and remove the cookies , there is absolutely no way to verify their ID .

so don't fool the kid mate 

since u know farsi :

گناه داره ، بچه رو سر کار نذار 



narcon said:


> I doubt whether in today's world of VPNs you will find his/her correct IP....


dude , no one uses a VPN just to gain access to a forum 

internet speed is greatly downgraded by VPNs specially the response time AKA Ping .


----------



## Kompromat

haman10 said:


> well , mate i am a moderator on an iranian forum and i can assure all the trolls here that they can't come back with another ID because of the IP check .....
> 
> but if they use another IP (Ex. their office instead of home) and remove the cookies , there is absolutely no way to verify their ID .
> 
> so don't fool the kid mate
> 
> since u know farsi :
> 
> گناه داره ، بچه رو سر کار نذار



The system we use has tools other than IP scans, we ban them on a regular basis. Lastly, our team is highly experianced in tracking down these people. They can hide their ID but not their stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## narcon

haman10 said:


> well , mate i am a moderator on an iranian forum and i can assure all the trolls here that they can't come back with another ID because of the IP check .....
> 
> but if they use another IP (Ex. their office instead of home) and remove the cookies , there is absolutely no way to verify their ID .
> 
> so don't fool the kid mate
> 
> since u know farsi :
> 
> گناه داره ، بچه رو سر کار نذار
> 
> 
> dude , no one uses a VPN just to gain access to a forum
> 
> internet speed is greatly downgraded by VPNs specially the response time AKA Ping .



With the VPN "On" you are posting from Netherlands/Sweden/US/UK/France or any IP ....
They would not know who the poster is...

Speed is not the issue here - Identity is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> *They can hide their ID but not their stupidity*.


Message of the month
this needs to be put on the forum top banner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mech

Hey dipshit,

I have been asking you turds to perma ban me for a while now. Think you can go ahead with it now ?


----------



## SQ8

Mech said:


> Hey dipshit,
> 
> I have been asking you turds to perma ban me for a while now. Think you can go ahead with it now ?


Obliged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

Oscar said:


> Obliged




Doesnt look like you did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Mech said:


> Doesnt look like you did.


----------



## SQ8

Mech said:


> Doesnt look like you did.



Exactly!. An addict needs an excuse.


----------



## OrionHunter

Hyperion said:


> And MANY started trolling here too!


Leopards cannot change their spots!


----------



## Nova2

Mech said:


> Doesnt look like you did.


See you bro,will miss you 



Oscar said:


> Exactly!. An addict needs an excuse.


That was rude


----------



## Dem!god

can i lobby for my own permanent ban...
lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Dem!god said:


> can i lobby for my own permanent ban...
> lol...


There's already one person looby for himself,ja line main khada ho ja


----------



## xyxmt

xyxmt said:


> OK friends It was nice knowing you all, seems like I will be banned soon



Why I got so many thanks for this post, do you guys really hate me so much you want me banned?


----------



## Dem!god

Nova2 said:


> There's already one person looby for himself,ja line main khada ho ja


i hv lobbied before too... they didn't did it that tym.... hopefully this time they will...


----------



## OrionHunter

Phoenix89 said:


> By all means thats not true, Admin and creator of this thread openly trolls. Check that " Mad dog.." thread, there are countless instances where I have seen him talking pointless and absured things. Comparing Indian Prime minister as terrorist and what not.
> 
> To be Honest you should check his post history.


Right! And we have TTs out here who keep calling the Prime Minister of the largest democracy in the world who won by a landslide victory as a '*terrorist' and 'Mad Dog'!*

*This is inexcusable, unacceptable, deplorable and offensive*. I have reported their posts but no action seems to have been taken. Do TTs have a license to spew rubbish and denigrate an individual like our Prime Minister? It seems as though the powers-that-be of PDF rub their hand in glee at these outrageous comments. 

This forces ripostes from Indian members and the thread degenerates into a troll fest. 
*
Cleaning up PDF needs to start from the top.* They need to set an example for matured discussions and be unbiased and not act like newbies.

My two-bits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nova2

Dem!god said:


> i hv lobbied before too... they didn't did it that tym.... hopefully this time they will...


Naah ! Most probably oscar would tell you this and move on 


> Exactly!. An addict needs an excuse.


though i still wonder how did you get some many -ve ratings,as far as i remeber u had none untill may,kiski itne leli tune


----------



## SQ8

Dem!god said:


> can i lobby for my own permanent ban...
> lol...



Yes you can. But chances are you will get the same treatment as "Mech" over here. See, a permanent ban ends up giving you the psychological respite that its over and you will either have to make a new ID or return. However, letting you be and tempting you to troll and then receive a ban(which lasts a few weeks) has the added benefit of finding your legs cut off when you are in the middle of a satisfying flamefest or really posting something well thought out and nice in another thread. That way we ensure not only a hit to your need for revenge at one end but also a greater impact is given to your self esteem and ego in removing the ability to redeem your own self in another thread. 

Again, this treatment is reserved only for members who wish to attempt to become trolls but generally fail miserably at it. Genuine flame-trolls get slapped with permanent bans by the committee or senior consultation.. and the more elusive "intellectual" trolls are tackled via a refined SoP that involves bait and catch. 

All part of our efforts to find the most cost-effective way to assure that during times of crises the minimal level of quality on this forum is not degraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

who is gonna miss me after this?


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> Right! And we have TTs out here who keep calling the Prime Minister of the largest democracy in the world who won by a landslide victory as a '*terrorist' and 'Mad Dog'!*
> 
> *This is inexcusable, unacceptable, deplorable and offensive*. I have reported their posts but no action seems to have been taken. Do TTs have a license to spew rubbish and denigrate an individual like our Prime Minister? It seems as though the powers-that-be of PDF rub their hand in glee at these outrageous comments.
> 
> This forces ripostes from Indian members and the thread degenerates into a troll fest.
> *Cleaning up PDF needs to start from the top.* They need to set an example for matured discussions and be unbiased and not act like newbies.
> 
> My two-bits.



By contrast, elected prime ministers of another country in the region have also been called similar names and when conflict intensified. Efforts are made to ensure that such violations do not occur but the rise of the "Internet Hindu" troll and its repercussions on the level of flaming and trolling on the forum make it near impossible to control all members. TT's are human as well and while they are reprimanded there is dearth of moderation(soon to be amended) which makes it imperative to understand their PoV and leave with only a warning.

In addition, there is NO "high and mighty" attitude from Indian posters and you included have initiated flaming posts and trolling. Please get off this horse as it really does not exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hu Songshan said:


> I would recommend this Indian member with his history of infractions and his most recent comment outed as a terrorist sympathizer and a racist.



Also mods should look it these Indian using Islamic terms and phrases in order to troll and/or be sarcastic when they are not even Muslim, like the post of this hindu sarthak for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Oscar said:


> In addition, there is NO "high and mighty" attitude from Indian posters and you included have initiated flaming posts and trolling. Please get off this horse as it really does not exist.


So, a little sarcasm and posts with some humor amounts to trolling? I think we need to grow up and accept a little unoffensive banter now and then. But seeing that many out here lack a sense of humor, this is one tough issue to sort out.

There's a thin red line between light sarcasm/humor (not intended to hurt anyone's feelings), and trolling, but that line needs to be identified with maturity, and not dish out a negative rating or ban someone for indulging in innocent inoffensive repartee.


----------



## AshishDelhi

This forum is increasingly becoming racist calling Indian pm as terrorist, mad dog, mass murderer. Indians are unnecessarily called trolls, baniyas etc.
All threads discuss toilets in india and caste system. Disappointing.

How can i delete my account.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> So, a little sarcasm and posts with some humor amounts to trolling? I think we need to grow up and accept a little unoffensive banter now and then. But seeing that many out here lack a sense of humor, this is one tough issue to sort out.
> 
> There's a thin red line between light sarcasm/humor (not intended to hurt anyone's feelings), and trolling, but that line needs to be identified with maturity, and not dish out a negative rating or ban someone for indulging in innocent inoffensive repartee.



Not a little, the thin red line has been crossed with the first shots being fired from both Indians and Pakistanis.. depending on the thread subject.


----------



## Pichkari

Oscar said:


> Yes you can. But chances are you will get the same treatment as "Mech" over here. See, a permanent ban ends up giving you the psychological respite that its over and you will either have to make a new ID or return. However, letting you be and tempting you to troll and then receive a ban(which lasts a few weeks) has the added benefit of finding your legs cut off when you are in the middle of a satisfying flamefest or really posting something well thought out and nice in another thread. That way we ensure not only a hit to your need for revenge at one end but also a greater impact is given to your self esteem and ego in removing the ability to redeem your own self in another thread.
> 
> Again, this treatment is reserved only for members who wish to attempt to become trolls but generally fail miserably at it. Genuine flame-trolls get slapped with permanent bans by the committee or senior consultation.. and the more elusive "intellectual" trolls are tackled via a refined SoP that involves bait and catch.
> 
> All part of our efforts to find the most cost-effective way to assure that during times of crises the minimal level of quality on this forum is not degraded.



Baap re,itna lamba sochte ho aap.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

This is a devious initiative designed to target only me.


----------



## rockstar08

i am sure , hating malala wont be a reason for me to be banned permanently 

anyway good decision from Mods , 
i have a suggestion to give here ,that make some rules about disgracing of Religions .. and religious personalities .. that would be great ..
@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

LoveIcon said:


> @Horus Can we have some kind of questioner on sign up to evaluate smartness?


 I second that....


----------



## AshishDelhi

Racist posts were reported but no action was taken.

@Oscar @WebMaster @Horus ban me so that i cant post even if tempted to.


----------



## halupridol

pls dont give titles to teenagers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

KingMamba said:


> Also mods should look it these Indian using Islamic terms and phrases in order to troll and/or be sarcastic when they are not even Muslim, like the post of this hindu sarthak for example.


Not that it matters, but sarthak is not a hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

@Oscar : You have been on the thread titled "India grounds entire SU-30 fleet". But you haven't deleted that suicide-trollish post by riaz hussein on page 11, which is currently hidden due to three negative ratings, but has been there for more than two days. What I find strange is that I quoted that post to call the attention of the mods, but did not counter troll. My post was deleted, but his still stands. That is a post that is crying out desperately for a perma ban. (Post number 163, page 11.)

What is even more puzzling is that, as I pointed out in the post that got deleted, @Chak Bamu had identified this person (riaz hussein) as a false flagger, and announced that he would be perma banned. But RH is back, back with a vengeance.

Another point I wish to make is one that I had made a long time back, about the rating system. RH's was a post that any sensible person would immediately give a negative rating. (Something about homosexual intercourse by IAF pilots in MKIs, and a juvenile wordplay on "cock-pit".) But the only people who negged him are Indian TTAs - many Pakistani moderators as well as think tanks read it, but did not neg it or delete it. I've always pointed out this personal bias of raters, but this post is just too brazen an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

KingMamba said:


> Also mods should look it these Indian using Islamic terms and phrases in order to troll and/or be sarcastic when they are not even Muslim, like the post of this hindu sarthak for example.



Yes many abuse Islamic terms and they will gone for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

janon said:


> Not that it matters, but sarthak is not a hindu.



As long as moderator team gets the point.


----------



## janon

halupridol said:


> pls dont give titles to teenagers


You should clarify whom you have in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joeblow

halupridol said:


> pls dont give titles to teenagers





janon said:


> You should clarify whom you have in mind.



I tried but they gave me strike instead


----------



## Kloitra

Hu Songshan said:


> I would recommend this Indian member with his history of infractions and his most recent comment outed as a terrorist sympathizer and a racist.


That seems sarcasm.


----------



## halupridol

janon said:


> many Pakistani moderators as well as think tanks read it, but did not neg it or delete it. I've always pointed out this personal bias of raters, but this post is just too brazen an example.


thats Pakistani nationalism at play 
they took that as a post they wanted to but cudnt post,,,ofcourse as a response to our trolls
u shud be thankful that admin didnt give him a positive rating


----------



## Lord ZeN

Mods should seriously take note of posts by @mujhaidind .. Many Pak members claim that he is a Hindutva wadi claiming to an Indian Muslim. While Indian members believe he is an extremist. He makes a lots of racist posts against NE Indians , South Indians & even Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

haman10 said:


> dude , no one uses a VPN just to gain access to a forum
> 
> internet speed is greatly downgraded by VPNs specially the response time AKA Ping .



I do.

On less sensitive site like PDF, I just hack into my neighbour's WiFi so I could hide my real identity/IP address while still have fast Internet speed. I just use a tablet that doesnt have any of my ID footprint on it.

On more sensitive sites like some political forum or hackers IRC, I use other people's wifi AND a chain of proxies.

Usually if you're not one of the bad guys, it doesnt matter if you're getting spied on. I'm not a terrorist or a hacktivist, etc. but I just dont like the fact that there could be people snooping on my identity.

And yes, I wear a tinfoil hat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Great news. Please ban all Indians from Middle East section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Lord Aizen said:


> Mods should seriously take note of posts by @mujhaidind .. Many Pak members claim that he is a Hindutva wadi claiming to an Indian Muslim. While Indian members believe he is an extremist. He makes a lots of racist posts against NE Indians , South Indians & even Chinese.


Please learn and accept that the possibility of a person like him to exist is possible. It's hard, but likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

OK *Mr. Gul*, Your country, your forum, your rule, your friend(all weather)....But if anybody calls our PM Names (be it from BJP/Cong/any other Party), I will not care and reply inappropriately!! Permanent thread Ban/Forum Ban....I do not care. BTW PDF has taken toll on my health (because of late sleep).... So any action will be a boon for any members either way!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

janon said:


> *suicide-trollish post by riaz hussein on page 11, which is currently hidden due to three negative ratings*,.


----------



## Lord ZeN

SarthakGanguly said:


> Please learn and accept that the possibility of a person like him to exist is possible. It's hard, but likely.


He just violates each & every forum rules --- just pointing it out..


----------



## AshishDelhi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Please learn and accept that the possibility of a person like him to exist is possible. It's hard, but likely.


He should be banned but mods wouldn't



Lord Aizen said:


> He just violates each & every forum rules --- just pointing it out..


It is fine if it is anti india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

janon said:


> @Oscar : You have been on the thread titled "India grounds entire SU-30 fleet". But you haven't deleted that suicide-trollish post by riaz hussein on page 11, which is currently hidden due to three negative ratings, but has been there for more than two days. What I find strange is that I quoted that post to call the attention of the mods, but did not counter troll. My post was deleted, but his still stands. That is a post that is crying out desperately for a perma ban. (Post number 163, page 11.)
> 
> *What is even more puzzling is that, as I pointed out in the post that got deleted, @Chak Bamu had identified this person (riaz hussein) as a false flagger, and announced that he would be perma banned. But RH is back, back with a vengeance.*
> 
> Another point I wish to make is one that I had made a long time back, about the rating system. RH's was a post that any sensible person would immediately give a negative rating. (Something about homosexual intercourse by IAF pilots in MKIs, and a juvenile wordplay on "cock-pit".) But the only people who negged him are Indian TTAs - many Pakistani moderators as well as think tanks read it, but did not neg it or delete it. I've always pointed out this personal bias of raters, but this post is just too brazen an example.



I was going to do that, but I lost my internet connection. My USB WiFi device is rather unpredictable and I could not carry through with my announcement. Since the last 6 weeks I have been too busy to visit PDF. My apologies for not being able to moderate actively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Make me mod for 1 day and I will do swacha pdf abhiyaan and clean all the trolls including webmaster

On a serious note....
there is a Pakistani poster who supports terrorists.. forgot his name .. it's a 4 lettered word.. ban him.. 
ban secular Pakistani also.. he only indulges in flame baiting and abusing. .

And if anyone calls my PM a terrorist I will reply back in the same tone calling ur quaid ae azam the same. 
Rules should be same for all.. mass murderer,terrorist, mad dog is not acceptable 

I don't care if u ban me
Cut 1 head and 10 more shall rise 
Hail hydra

And mods .. trolling should be allowed atleast in the Bangladesh defence forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Hashshāshīn said:


> Great news. Please ban all Indians from Middle East section.



Section ban option will be available to the red team in the next upgrade.



Hashshāshīn said:


> Great news. Please ban all Indians from Middle East section.



Section ban option will be available to the red team in the next upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Horus said:


> Section ban option will be available to the red team in the next upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Section ban option will be available to the red team in the next upgrade.



I don't agree with banning an entire nationality from a certain section such as Indians from the Middle East Section.

Ban individuals not all individuals from a certain nationality.

Indians are more than welcome to post here and start debates. It makes for a lively forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AshishDelhi

Ban Indians from pdf.


----------



## khujliwal

I want to confess, I have used derogatory names for many Pakistani leaders, not that I intended to do so, but the constant reminder from trolls based out of our western neighborhood, including think tanks and above, about lack of toilets, brought the beast(troll) out of me. Send me to Aushwitz but please don't permaban me. When I need a ban to focus on studies, will request the same. Trust!


----------



## Kompromat

Many disreputed trolls have been permanently banned, the action will continue with an aim to clean the forum while making it more user friendly. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kompromat

A handful of disreputed members again have been added to the watch list or banned today. We request all respected members to suggest their opinions to our moderation team. Thank You.

Cleaner PDF = A Better PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

Long time member @RazPaK gone permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

@shuntmaster permanently banned for religious flame baits.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

@INDIC for accumulating huge numbers of infractions (66) related to racist posts directed at fellow members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@Gautam
@Syed.Ali.Haider
@Shadow_Hunter
@notsuperstitious - Members banned permanently after detailed review.

@karan.1970 - Reviewed, sent on a probation as a final warning.
@NiceGuy - Sent on a probation after a detailed review.

Please note that our efforts to clean the forum continue. Those who violate forum rules are not doing any good to this platform and this should serve as a stern reminder. We are adding new tools and staff to our moderation capabilities including automated moderation. Please cooperate with us to keep PDF friendly for all. 

Thanks - Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

Monthly report

@Black Widow = Permanently banned for chronic trolling and for expressing support for terrorist violence in Pakistan.

@Dem!god @AugenBlick @surya kiran @Judge

Prohibition periods imposed, subject to improvement in behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

@he-man = Prohibition period
@bhangi bava = Banned
@Shinigami = Banned
@Ahmed783 = Banned
@Faqeer = Banned
@Trev = Banned

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

MarkusS = Prohibition for continued insults and trolling.
TimeToScoot = Banned
The Unnammed = Banned
Sarjenprabhu = Prohibition for religious trolling and insults.
dollarman = Banned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Andross.. suicide trolling.. Banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Yeti = Banned
@Lux de Veritas = Banned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

